# New owner-Rocco!



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the only picture I've been able to get of Rocco (pronounced Rocko). He seems to be VERY afraid of my camera phone. He usually just balls up when I'm around, but he doesn't mind my husband at all really anymore. He's 7 weeks old now and we've only had him for a week. He's an eating machine, so I'm probably going to start regulating his food in the next week or two.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Cute! But don't regulate his food. Babies NEED all that food to grow.
When my boy was that young, he ate close to 100 kibbles, if not more, every single night. And slowly, he eased himself off as he grew.
Nowadays, he averages around 30-40 kibbles. And he chose to eat that much himself. I always feed him more than enough so he always has leftovers in the morning.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Cute! But don't regulate his food. Babies NEED all that food to grow.
> When my boy was that young, he ate close to 100 kibbles, if not more, every single night. And slowly, he eased himself off as he grew.
> Nowadays, he averages around 30-40 kibbles. And he chose to eat that much himself. I always feed him more than enough so he always has leftovers in the morning.


Thanks for letting me know. I was worried that he might eat to much, but that makes sense


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Very cute!!  
hr


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So handsome! Welcome to HHC


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone :-D Be prepared, I ask alot of questions, haha. I can't wait to read more and see more pictures about everybody's babies!


----------

